# Help with typing please?



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I've been trying to figure my type out for almost 3 years now, but am still unsure, so I'm hoping for help outside myself, maybe someone can spot something I didn't. I have a fair (I hope) grasp on the functions, but am no expert or even close. The most trouble comes for me when trying to figure out Fe/Ti vs Fi/Te difference. I don't have an absolute idea of my type, I also know some can overlap too, so I've included a brief summery of how I feel I use each function, to try and help myself, and all of you reading, determine which 4 I use. I hope I included good/enough information. I should note that while I do have anxiety issues, I can usually determine something anxiety driven from what I’d really want to do if I didn't, so I’ve written with the latter in mind. Feel free to ask me questions if you need.

*Some facts that might help:
*
*Gender;* Female

*Age;* Early 30s

I have OCD and anxiety disorder (nether is official, but after 15 years, there is little doubt)

*Functions:*

*Si;* I’m a relatively organized girl, at least in some areas of my life, maybe not as much as I think in others, but it depends on what I have to work with. I organize better if everything has a place to begin with, otherwise I become overwhelmed, am bother by the mess, but ignore it because I don’t know what to do with it. I am good at organizing information though, in a spreadsheet, on a computer, or list, etc. I tend to remember names and facts easily. I notice details about things that interest me, like light casts from the sky, placement of objects, and remember it. I’m observant of minute details in the behavior people show (more on tv then real life, not because I would not notice, but because I’m to shy to look at them). I tend to like things from that past, past time periods for example, look back on memories for fun or nostalgia. Sometimes I wish the present was more like the past, things seemed simpler.

*Ne;* I consider myself very creative, and have been told this many times by others. I naturally tend to see possibilities, especially in things like cooking, art, fashion, objects, and ideas. I love to game, and although I primarily stick to the same few, and switch between as I get bored. When that’s not exciting enough, I'l find casual games on sites like Kongregate, where I can try out something new without having to commit much time on it. I’m relatively focused, but I can distract really easy if something I like, or something out of the ordinary around me catches my attention. Like forgetting to watch my dance game to make sure I don’t miss steps. I tend to bored easy, and not always know what to do with myself. I’m more in my head (I practically live there some days). I tend to springboard off of things I’ve seen, like; “oh that looks like a great recipe, but I could make even better by doing this to it, or this. I wonder how it would taste if I did it this way.” I love fantasizing, I have whole worlds of fantasy in my head, about characters on tv I like, characters I’ve made up based on the shows, etc" I even make up my own original stories, but have never finished one, some day perhaps, lol. I did not mean to write an essay on Ne. XD

*Se; *This one is hard, I don’t relate to Se much. I like excitement, I also tend to notice possibilities of things around me, I bore easy. I think that’s it.

*Ni;* I can relate to deeper meanings, but I don’t live in it and analyze everything. Creativity of course, I feel like sometimes I can just tell about things that will happen (not psychically or anything, but just get a feeling something will happen, like someone saying something I knew they probably would say, or do something).

*Fi;* I’m very emotional, and I’m very opinionated, and while I don’t go around with the intent of sharing necessarily, I’m known to if something really irks me, or I feel someone is wrong. Otherwise I keep my nose out. I feel like I’m fairly self aware of my feelings most of the time, I usually know how I feel (not always why though), I sometimes have a hard time sharing it though, even with people I trust. I have to force myself if it’s a touchy topic with me. I usually let others have their own opinion, and try to agree to disagree on things that can’t be resolved (because if I don’t have an excellent reason, I’m NOT budging, especially if it’s a important topic to me). I have been known to argue with others, especially if they try to topple my beliefs and refuse to just let me hold my opinion. I sometimes get lost in characters I like, feeling like I’ve lost myself in them, even role playing as then in games (name and fashion only though, as I find it hard to act vastly different from myself, though I may use hobbies from characters if I enjoy them too). I don’t usually care what people think of me, there are a few exceptions, but I might or might not try to pretend I don’t care, depending on the situation.

*Te;* It’s hard for me to describe this function. I tend to like order, and have a certain amount of respect for rules, as long they feel fair. I am capable of leading others if I have to, but hate being in charge. I like evidence, and like facts of characters rather the made up stuff (though I do make up things for my own personal fantasy, but am aware of the facts of the characters). I hate people misquoting or outright making stuff up. I got into an argument once over this because someone quoted a character as being something they weren’t (at least there’s nothing to back the clam, it’s not really said one way another, but it was stated as fact), and another for saying something they didn’t. I got very mad, have not gone to that site since then.

*Fe;* Very emotional, I tend to like keeping harmony usually, and try to avoid fighting. I will put others first sometimes (though I should add I do tend to think how it affects me first). When I help someone, I will not usually regret it, even if their mean, though I might not help again. I sometimes feel like I bond with other easily, even if I don’t know them (usually fictional characters over real people). I tend to put myself in other’s shoes relatively easily. There are times when I feel like I get so lost in a character I feel I lose myself for a minute in them, though I tend to snap out of it when think of what I like/am distanced from the character. I do not like to see people fighting, I get upset because I don’t know where things stand, and it feels disruptive to my immediate surroundings (augments in real life. Online too when I’m personally involved (unless I started the arguing).tv and online things I’m not involved in, still make me tense, but I don’t feel disrupted by that).

*Ti;* I like logic, and for things to make logical sense. I tend to think about what makes something work, and taking things apart seems interesting, (though I rarely do). Escape games that follow no logic drive me crazy.

*Things I wasn’t sure what function to put them in:*

I’ve got a temper, especially when stressed (tend to come as a result of my anxiety, I’ve become infamous actually in my house for going into a rage when my anxiety is hard for me to resolve, I feel stuck because I see bad things happening if I can’t resolve it, and can lash out verbally (and on rare occasions physically too, though I’ve worked hard to control this and it rarely happens now), not even so much because I want to, or even because I’m mad at anyone (except myself for not being able to listen to the part of me that tells me my thoughts are illogical, and letting my feelings of anxiety dictate what I do.

People tell me I struggle with change, and it’s true I do tend to, but most don’t know it’s usually anxiety driven. If I had no issues with anxiety, I would been much more open (even excited by it), though I might still struggle with some change, but not to the extent I currently am.

I love music and emotional express myself through listening to it, even though I listen privately.

I’m very shy, though I like to socialize, but on my terms, I usually socialize in my MMO games. I have a hard time telling if interaction drains or energizes me, a bit or both, like I like if people visit, am even sad seeing them leave, but enjoy feeling like I can relax again after. In person interaction is hard for me compared to interaction online. Making eye contact is difficult to me. I’ve gone 2 years without leaving the house, not really bothered by it, though I sometimes wonder if I missed out on things. I have a hard time being fully alone, I need to add though, some of this could be anxiety driven, as I tend to have trouble more when alone. I’ve also never been fully by myself longer then 10-12 hours, as I live at home. I have a hard time bonding with others, I tend not know what to say, and feel like I don’t fit in well. I can really talk though if I enjoy the subject/know a fair amount on it. I’m otherwise pretty quite, and only speak when spoken to (in person, not online).


----------



## iNdependent (Jan 12, 2017)

The fact that you have these issues with anxiety & OCD may mingle some things, but it's likely you are a Fi dom, most likely INFP. 

It seems to fit with the traces of nostalgia you mentioned at the Si chapter; the fact that you have issues with deciding if you are a Fi or Fe user also fits: some Fi-doms develop many common traces with high Fe users. If you look at the paragraphs, how much you wrote about each function, notice that you wrote much more at functions from the INFP stack (Si, Ne, Fi, Te), + Fe, which is explainable like I said, than you wrote at the other functions = you understand much better the former group of functions, which is itself a clue. 

This makes me think you may have Te inf bursts:


Persona Maiden said:


> I’ve got a temper, especially when stressed (tend to come as a result of my anxiety, I’ve become infamous actually in my house for going into a rage when my anxiety is hard for me to resolve, I feel stuck because I see bad things happening if I can’t resolve it, and can lash out verbally (and on rare occasions physically too, though I’ve worked hard to control this and it rarely happens now), not even so much because I want to, or even because I’m mad at anyone (except myself for not being able to listen to the part of me that tells me my thoughts are illogical, and letting my feelings of anxiety dictate what I do.


Also, you may not really identify with the descriptions for INFP because of this:


> ]People tell me I struggle with change, and it’s true I do tend to, but most don’t know it’s usually anxiety driven. If I had no issues with anxiety, I would been much more open (even excited by it), though I might still struggle with some change, but not to the extent I currently am.


To confirm it, see if you identify with the inferior Te; when you are stuck, usually the inf is the steady way out: The Principles of Cognitive Function Theory MBTI-notes - Type Theory


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Thank you for the input! I had thought about xNFP myself too along with ISFP, and ISFJ, and a couple others. It would make sense. I've read over MBTI-notes before, I do relate to the descriptions of inferior Te, but get confused, because I can also relate to some descriptions of inferior Ne too, but that could be because of my anxiety, because it can produce some of the same results, I.E. worrying about everything.


----------



## iNdependent (Jan 12, 2017)

Persona Maiden said:


> Thank you for the input! I had thought about xNFP myself too along with ISFP, and ISFJ, and a couple others. It would make sense. I've read over MBTI-notes before, I do relate to the descriptions of inferior Te, but get confused, because I can also relate to some descriptions of inferior Ne too, but that could be because of my anxiety, because it can produce some of the same results, I.E. worrying about everything.


I think ISFJ is unlikely because you would have tertiary Ti which, by your age, should be well developed. Then you would have had much more to say about Ti. Also ENFP doesn't seem right because Si appears to be higher. Which also contradicts ISFP.

From what you wrote INFP very much stands out. If you're not sure, you should read more about suspected types' inferior, dom, aux and tert plus unhealthy behaviour and conflicts (technically, the whole "Function Theory" chapter from mbti-notes), because any turn would be in the small details now: the big elements point to INFP. I'm pretty sure it will be confirmed.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I think a lot of my confusion probably comes form having started with stereotyped information (back when I first started getting into function theory), and carryover from that, combine with worrying I've not read right into which functions my own observations line up with, or that I'm confusing my observations of a function with two functions working together, which I'd heard can look close.

I've poured over the guides on MBTI-notes a few times, I'm a follower of them (and a few other blogs), and your right, it's very helpful, I feel like it helps me understand the functions better. I'm just not always good at knowing which one I'm looking at. XD As much as I struggle now, it was worse before I found function theory, I use to use the online tests, which I've come to dislike now,


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Definitely a Fi Type I would say, it's the N vs S I am tad unsure of I seem to lean on S more...



Your thread is basically trying to tell us to pick this "Type" or this "Function", you are just telling us what you think you are while describing functions to yourself. This causes a lot of people to mistype


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

It's the only way I know how to describe it. I felt good I was even able to get that far. I've gone over this in my head for a couple years. I'm open to suggestions though. How can I better describe it, or is there any questions I could answer that would help?

I would also like to add, not only was I not trying to tell anyone what I thought I was, because even though I've given thought to nearly every type over the course I've been trying to do this, but I was trying to avoid it completely, because I wanted objective opinion. So I didn't list my type thoughts. I just tried to write out my thought processes as best I understood them, and listed them under what function I thought it would fall under.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Persona Maiden said:


> It's the only way I know how to describe it. I felt good I was even able to get that far. I've gone over this in my head for a couple years. I'm open to suggestions though. How can I better describe it, or is there any questions I could answer that would help?
> 
> I would also like to add, not only was I not trying to tell anyone what I thought I was, because even though I've given thought to nearly every type over the course I've been trying to do this, but I was trying to avoid it completely, because I wanted objective opinion. So I didn't list my type thoughts. I just tried to write out my thought processes as best I understood them, and listed them under what function I thought it would fall under.


That's the thing you been studying typology to long, even though you think you didn't put your own bias into what you said. You unconsciously and maybe consciously implanted your own assumption, this is what I was mentioned about how will affect most people in assisting in typing you.

For instance your response to:
Fe imply's you have Fi
Ni imply's you have Ne
Se imply's you have Si
Ti imply's you have Te
(and vice versa)


Based on how you wrote the OP it seem's that you are putting your own idea of your Type into what you wrote making others become biased on your Type. Based on what you wrote it is almost as if your telling the people who read the OP that you are an INFP, since you are making the assumption to us that you are a Introvert and an Intuitive. 

When I read thru everything you say I get more of a picture of an Sensor.

You mentioned before that you got rid of stereotypes but I see a lot of them in what you wrote. For instance it seems you are saying that only Intuitives can be creative , or that Si represents nostalgic moments.
I know you are not trying to do this and I am not saying shame on you or anything.

I would suggest taking something like Spades questionnaire, where your not stating how you feel you compare to the Functions.

@*Persona Maiden* , would you be apposed if I tag someone in your thread that I am discussing in another thread that relates to this one. That the person in the other thread had some confusion as well. I will not be discussing the topics in this thread just a refernce point to help the other person see my point of view.
If you don't want to I understand completely


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

myjazz said:


> That's the thing you been studying typology to long, even though you think you didn't put your own bias into what you said. You unconsciously and maybe consciously implanted your own assumption, this is what I was mentioned about how will affect most people in assisting in typing you.


I never said I had been studying it too long, I said I had been studying it for almost 3 years, if anything, I feel I haven't studied enough, because there are still many, many things I don't know. This is also off and on study as time would allow me.



myjazz said:


> For instance your response to:
> Fe imply's you have Fi
> Ni imply's you have Ne
> Se imply's you have Si
> ...


I find that an interesting assumption, because before writing this, I was under the assumption I was a Fe user, I had most been considering ISFJ. Had even been told I was by someone I had asked. But had only wondered to question after studying more on it, and deciding to reassess if I was focusing enough on my true thought processes. I wrote all this of based why I. I do things. I certainly, feel I use Ne/Si somewhere in my stack in some form, I don't and never have related to Se. Nor Ni/Se grip disruptions. But I didn't add that here, because I wanted honest opinions, and I was afraid that if I posted my opinions on it, it would influence others, view when they type, and I was trying to get an unbiased view, because I don't know if I'm missing anything. I have a tendency to doubt myself when things are things are abstract, because even though I feel my thought process might be coming from a specific function. When I read things telling me that some functions working together can mimic a single function, and that functions overlap. How do I figure out what is what? I also stated that I put them with the function that I thought it best matched, but I'm not an expert at MBTI or function theory, I don't even consider myself an intermediate at this point. So I knew I might be interpreting some of the functions to the wrong category. I answered the way I did to the questions for Ni/Se/Ti, because when because when I try to determine my though processes, I struggled to come up with anything I could even relate to these, especially Ni/Se. I've read actually user's descriptions of how they experience them, plus function descriptions on blobs, like MBTI-notes. I don't even understand it half the the time, let alone identify with it. Ti, I identify with a bit, but I have a harder time telling the feeling/thinking functions apart. So I never know if I'm confusing overlap on them.



myjazz said:


> When I read thru everything you say I get more of a picture of an Sensor.
> 
> You mentioned before that you got rid of stereotypes but I see a lot of them in what you wrote. For instance it seems you are saying that only Intuitives can be creative , or that Si represents nostalgic moments.
> I know you are not trying to do this and I am not saying shame on you or anything.


I never said I got rid of them, I said "I think a lot of my confusion probably comes form having started with stereotyped information" I'm still trying to get rid of them. I also never said only intuitives could be creative. I put it there, because it seemed the best fit for my thought process, I know lots of creative sensors.



myjazz said:


> I would suggest taking something like Spades questionnaire, where your not stating how you feel you compare to the Functions.
> 
> @*Persona Maiden* , would you be apposed if I tag someone in your thread that I am discussing in another thread that relates to this one. That the person in the other thread had some confusion as well. I will not be discussing the topics in this thread just a refernce point to help the other person see my point of view.
> If you don't want to I understand completely


I will try the questionnaire I post my answers here and see if it helps, it never hurts to have more information to work from. Thank you for the suggestion.

I am curious though what about what I wrote make you think I'm a sensor, I would love to know this information, but you've not given it.

Your welcome to, I don't mind if anyone else gets tagged, maybe it can help them.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Spades said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*


 I have OCD and anxiety issues,though there not officially diagnosed. I'm female, in my early 30's. I would say my current state of mind is pretty clear, unless you count the OCD/anxiety. But I can discern my genuine thoughts and desires from the OCD ones, so I know when my ODC is driving it, like being afraid something bad would happen if I didn't repeat a task.




Spades said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*


I don't have 15 posts yet, so I can't put links. (decided to just get the 15 posts, there was lots of fun stuff in the art section anyway,  ) https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27236142477/in/explore-2018-05-14/ ,XD I noticed a lot of photos on animals, landscapes, smoke, and some guy, but this one caught my attention the most. I love sunsets, the colors are so deep a vivid in a really good sunset. makes me think of like nature's version of a painting pallet. The most vivid ones also give an amazing light cast in the sky on the lanscape, like some of the really pink ones I've seen in my area.




Spades said:


> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*


 I probably wouldn't be at an event like this anyway, I've been to one concert in my whole life, lol. But if I were, It would probably depend on the situation. Is it day or night? If it was day, I'd probably just wait to see if anyone can fix it/and or ask if if anyone knows how, or if I'm with someone who I know knows how, ask them too, if they haven't already. If it's night, I would do the above, but more cautiously, because we don't where we are, who's around. Should we be worrying about a killer or a stalker? Is there wild animals around? I would be nervous for who ever is checking on the car, but would probably be staying in the car myself, unless someone was coming out with me. Because I wouldn't want to be putting myself in danger, especially, knowing all I could do was watch, because I know nothing about cars at all.





Spades said:


> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*


Depends who it is, Can I depend on them to keep their word? If so, I probably wouldn't care. Is this someone I know might be easily swayed to drink? Then I might be more nervous for everyone's safety. I'd ether, try to discourage them, telling them they have be sure they can drive safely, or ask if we have someone who can backup drive, just in case.




Spades said:


> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*


 My inward reaction "Oh my gosh you are so wrong!" My outward reaction would very depending on who it was and what it was, if I could be frank with them, I might state my opinion. If this is someone who I think would be more touchy, I might just let it go, doesn't really affect me. I'm more like to give my opinion on a major issue though if it's someone I care about, and I think their opinion could be damaging to them.





Spades said:


> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
> *


 It would depend on what it was, I'm pretty incline to stick to my beliefs, because I've already looked at at from a few points of view mostly likely. I would probably check why it clashes with it. Is it in context, is there evidence for it? Had I considered this possibility already? Usually one of the above works just fine, and I just as needed according to my view point. Weather that be adjust my view point, or throw out the information, if I feel it has no base according to the above. I would most of the time, it's the later, but it depends on what beliefs were talking about.




Spades said:


> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
> *


 My absolutely most important value is my faith. I grew up with it, but I think I came to hold it, because everything else I explored made no sense to me from any standpoint be it facts or feeling, I have also found no concrete evidence to disprove it ether. Sure I can't prove it ether, but if I can't disprove it, who to say it can't be true. It's also a feeling too, like it just feels right, I can't explain any other way then that. I also highly value honesty, integrity, compassion, creativity, and nature. Those are just a natural thing for me, I can't imaging devaluing them, it's just...me.




Spades said:


> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would its, be? Why?*


 a); I think my quirkiness, I have my own tastes, and it probably is a lot different from what most people consider normal, like the way I view nature sometimes can be so different from most I think. I have a tenancy to relate things in nature to other things, like seeing the leaves on a tree moving in the wind like charms on bracelet. I'm also quirky about my eating, I love potato chips in my sandwiches. I put A1 sauce on my nachos, I like to cut my meat and mix it into mashed potatoes, etc. I love the flavor combos and textures of these together. 
b); My temper. When I get stressed, I have a horrid temple, and I hate it, I lash out at people close to me, even though I'm not usually mad at them. 





Spades said:


> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*


 I use to to be pretty in to listening to them when I got them, but now because of my anxiety, less so. I tend to feeling about nature, when it's going to storm for instance, before it has, usually by reading the environment. I sometimes get a sense if a package is going to arrive. I can tell when someone is sick, just be watching them. I can get a hunch on how people will act/what their going to say. I usually treat them more as a possibility rather then assuming they'll happen for sure.





Spades said:


> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*


a); Anything creative energizes me, as well as fantasy, getting new ideas on things to try (cooking/crafts/decorating/activities (though I rarely do any activities)/a new game, or feature in a game/trying new snacks)
b); Fighting, socializing can go ether way, depending on how it went. I'm less drained if it was exciting/fun. Otherwise I'm usually bored, uninterested, can't wait to leave. I also tend to feel out of place in social settings, I don't feel like I fit in. I also do better one on one, then a group.




Spades said:


> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*


My behavior, depends on where I am. I usually just sit still and listen to people, I'm more animated at home. I might be more outgoing if some is engaging like if there's something hands on, like an art project, or craft. I don't really repress my thought process, except I don't fantasize as much because a social environment is to distracting, too many people talking to, noise, etc. Which can be draining in it's self if I want to fantasize.

There it is, hope it helps.


----------



## IntuitiveENTP (May 15, 2018)

Isfj


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

IntuitiveENTP said:


> Isfj


Thank you for your input, may I get your reasoning why?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Persona Maiden said:


> I never said I had been studying it too long, I said I had been studying it for almost 3 years, if anything, I feel I haven't studied enough, because there are still many, many things I don't know. This is also off and on study as time would allow me.
> 
> I find that an interesting assumption, because before writing this, I was under the assumption I was a Fe user, I had most been considering ISFJ. Had even been told I was by someone I had asked. But had only wondered to question after studying more on it, and deciding to reassess if I was focusing enough on my true thought processes. I wrote all this of based why I. I do things. I certainly, feel I use Ne/Si somewhere in my stack in some form, I don't and never have related to Se. Nor Ni/Se grip disruptions. But I didn't add that here, because I wanted honest opinions, and I was afraid that if I posted my opinions on it, it would influence others, view when they type, and I was trying to get an unbiased view, because I don't know if I'm missing anything. I have a tendency to doubt myself when things are things are abstract, because even though I feel my thought process might be coming from a specific function. When I read things telling me that some functions working together can mimic a single function, and that functions overlap. How do I figure out what is what? I also stated that I put them with the function that I thought it best matched, but I'm not an expert at MBTI or function theory, I don't even consider myself an intermediate at this point. So I knew I might be interpreting some of the functions to the wrong category. I answered the way I did to the questions for Ni/Se/Ti, because when because when I try to determine my though processes, I struggled to come up with anything I could even relate to these, especially Ni/Se. I've read actually user's descriptions of how they experience them, plus function descriptions on blobs, like MBTI-notes. I don't even understand it half the the time, let alone identify with it. Ti, I identify with a bit, but I have a harder time telling the feeling/thinking functions apart. So I never know if I'm confusing overlap on them.
> 
> ...


True I haven't given much information as to what I have already mentioned and to what Type I think you may be.
For several reason's ,some I have already mentioned.
I was going to go over what you stated above but to much induced Fi in your response. And we will be going in circles thru out our response.
So I will just state that you seem Like a Fi Type with Sensing and seem to have Te and void of Si.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Why do I seem void of Si? I think I do a lot of Si/Ne things. My mind is everywhere a lot of the time. I'm constantly remembering sensory details. I live in fantasy. Those seem more Si/Ne then Se/Ni to me. Not mention that I don't feel any connection to Ni/Se at all. 
What about my questionnaire? Did it help? I can't help but ask though. I see your an Ni user from the thing at the top. Are you sure you aren't projecting your own Ni/Si onto me. Because of all the things I've questioned about myself, Ne/Si being in my stack somewhere was one ting I was fairly sure of, not 100% mind you, but fairly sure. I've been told by others I'm asked to that I most likely use them. Your the first person to ever tell me I'm "void of Si"

I would also like to know, not just thinking of you, but one other in this thread, not to mention people I've run into in other places. Why someone thinks that when someone gives all this info, pours their heart out, trying to get the best response they know to, to try and figure themselves out, how giving little or no information on to their discussion of coming to their type concision is helpful. It's extremely frustrating for someone who is trying to discover something about themselves. I don't know where someone is coming from, have no way of introspecting, so I could ponder it and be like "I never noticed I thought that way", or "I never realized that". It makes it really hard.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Persona Maiden said:


> Why do I seem void of Si? I think I do a lot of Si/Ne things. My mind is everywhere a lot of the time. I'm constantly remembering sensory details. I live in fantasy. Those seem more Si/Ne then Se/Ni to me. Not mention that I don't feel any connection to Ni/Se at all.
> What about my questionnaire? Did it help? I can't help but ask though. I see your an Ni user from the thing at the top. Are you sure you aren't projecting your own Ni/Si onto me. Because of all the things I've questioned about myself, Ne/Si being in my stack somewhere was one ting I was fairly sure of, not 100% mind you, but fairly sure. I've been told by others I'm asked to that I most likely use them. Your the first person to ever tell me I'm "void of Si"
> 
> I would also like to know, not just thinking of you, but one other in this thread, not to mention people I've run into in other places. Why someone thinks that when someone gives all this info, pours their heart out, trying to get the best response they know to, to try and figure themselves out, how giving little or no information on to their discussion of coming to their type concision is helpful. It's extremely frustrating for someone who is trying to discover something about themselves. I don't know where someone is coming from, have no way of introspecting, so I could ponder it and be like "I never noticed I thought that way", or "I never realized that". It makes it really hard.


A lot of your your response's that you state is SI seems more like Fi situations Fi/Se to me. Even your questionnaire when you talk about the picture , to me was Se/Ni. You started of with typical Se like response and then threw in a Tert Ni response/ I myseld did not notice any Si at all. A lot of people think Ni is the most understood Function but Si is also misunderstood a lot. Si Type's normally get irritated when Si is considered nostalgia. Because that is not what Si is about.

As far as you trying to this this on me by reflecting my own conscious and sub/un. I have to say that this is a false concept to be honest Fi is common to accuse others of doing this. You yourself have done so several times within this thread. I have studied Functions and Typology very seriously and in depth noticed possible Type's is like breathing to me. I used to assist other's in helping with there Type for awhile along with other people who is good at Typing others. I never once put myself into the process....my process is actually very thorough I associate what the person says up against multiple Typological. Like I mentioned in a thread recently it's like opening a puzzle box trying to put the pieces together.

My point is I put a lot of though into what I suggest as a possible Type, and I don't go over the Thinking process unless the person is adapt to do so. There is to much resistance with you and I suspected so, Fi Type's don't like other's pointing out things they don't agree with and think someone is assuming things. Actually the whole section for this Typing is assuming in a way. But people can assume with a educated guess. I don't do assisting with Typing much anymore causes a headache with diving into with Ni to much and to deep. Anyway my point is I take Typing very serious. My approach may seem odd or misinformed or whatever. For instance there was a INTP confused if he was actually a INTP several people telling him he was a INTP. I decided to go a different route to help him remove the stumbling block. So he can see that INTP is a proper fit. So I just tore into him no holds barred and attacked his Ti straight up. I understand how Functions work to a degree I forced him to challenge the the train of though I threw at him, Ti/Ne can run in circles with there thought and at times needs someone to toss a stone to help them out. But a INFP tried to to chew me out for doing what I did she failed to realize 90% of the time a IN TP don't give a crap about Feeling and don't even notice it just focus on the Thinking process. So does Ne/Ti....

Anywho I think ISFP seems a good fit from the begging and your questionnaire kinda followed ISFP. Everything from your fantasies down to your cooking and thru out it all to me came up ISFP.

I noticed your thought's of Se is completely mislead as long with the rest. 

Take my advice or not it's you who needs to unclutter 3 years of mislead info and see for your self what Type you are not me.

I hope you do find out and see your Type....whatever it is.

I also think ESFP is highly possible...but I don't want the headache like the rest explaining why so with complete resistance.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Persona Maiden said:


> I would also like to know, not just thinking of you, but one other in this thread, not to mention people I've run into in other places. Why someone thinks that when someone gives all this info, pours their heart out, trying to get the best response they know to, to try and figure themselves out, how giving little or no information on to their discussion of coming to their type concision is helpful. It's extremely frustrating for someone who is trying to discover something about themselves. I don't know where someone is coming from, have no way of introspecting, so I could ponder it and be like "I never noticed I thought that way", or "I never realized that". It makes it really hard.


Sorry for double posting...but I forgot this part.

It's not about where and how the other person came from. It's about where you are going. Stop mistrusting everyone and just listen and find out for your self.

You would not understand my complete process of where I come from and so on. If you was willing to discuss instead of pointing fingers and going against the grain. I would spend all the time needed to discuss this subject with you. I was known to drag on the topic butit's not about us it''s about the person who is asking for help. I would spend all time needed until the person understood.
I am not a Thinking Type I don't like pulling out thought's for nothing.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I'm honestly not sure what else to provide to give people a good amount of information to work from. Since I always seem to be presenting it wrong, even though in my opinion I'm just answering as honestly as can, so I found more questionnaires from the stickies. I'll try more of those and hope it helps.

Questionnaire 1



Herp said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?


I became most unsure because of how I feel about others vs myself. For example: I have very strong beliefs I will not waver on, unless you can give something pretty darn sound to to the contrary, and most of the time, I don't get such a presentation. But I also do care about harmony to a point. More because of how I feel though then others, though do care about other's feelings too, I will care more if I feel close/connected to a person though. I've told white lies about how I feel about something, or held my opinion to avoid possibly hurting someone's feelings (more likely to do this if I don't know someone well, and don't know how they'll react). But most of the time I'm honest about it. I'm super helpful to people a lot in my online games when I can be of help, but how I react/decide to help or not, depends on my mood. Sometimes I flat out ignore someone asking in say a guild chat if anyone is free to help, because I'm doing something and I want to finish it or don't want to be bothered. Sometimes I'll drop whatever I'm doing just come help, because I know this person could use it, and I know what it's like to not get help, and other times I'll help, but I tell them to wait till I'm done. When someone asks me if I think of myself first or others (not from a selfish standpoint, but a focus type one), It can be hard to answer at times, because sometimes it feels like both, but I do feel more of a lead to myself first, though it gets harder to tell if it's someone close to me. I'm also more likely to drop everything for a friend, or someone who really seems lost on what to do. I rarely regret helping someone (going with a gaming example again) even if I find they really didn't need it, unless it goes really badly, like they start dictating what they want me to help with, like not even asking, or treat me as quest assistant there to help with their every need when their capable of soloing.



Herp said:


> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?


Stabillity. I've felt lately like everything is so uncertain (well it always is, but in a bad way I mean), between all the issues I've had recently, money, goals etc. Like there is no security for me. I want to be happy and feel like I love my life. While I wouldn't say I'm unhappy, there are a lot of good things in my life now, at the same time I feel like there should be something to make me feel more...complete, but I'm unsure what.



Herp said:


> 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.


I feel at my finest when I'm just being me, doing what I what and genuinely enjoying it, without pressure, with out anxiety. It doesn't happen as often as I wish it did. I mean I always try to be me, but I get pressure from other, and even more frequently anxiety which can make it harder.



Herp said:


> 4) What makes you feel inferior?


My lack of a goal. I have ideas of what I want to do, photography, maybe get married, or run a business. I have no goal, no plan for any of it though. I've done a little research, but it's mostly just ideas. I've not attempted to actually do anything with it, because I think, "is this what I really want to do?", "What if that other option would be better?", "I don't know how to go about doing this", "Is this something I can start?" "What if I hate it after I start it?" What actually makes it harder, oddly enough, is although I don't know what I want to do, I do know what I don't want to do, but feel like people keep trying to push for it, not caring if I'm happy doing it. Because they only think of the practical side (You need a job), and while I think about that too, I'm also thinking "I want a job I'm happy in".



Herp said:


> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)


How I feel for sure, I also think of how it effects others, is it doable, is there a better option that's not been thought of? What is the best option based on the possible outcomes? A great example is when I'm picking a game to play, like for a gaming system. I tend to think first and for most about if I'd enjoy the content, if that's a no, I don't usually take it any farther. If it's a yes, and there is more then one option, it becomes, "Which one would I enjoy more?", "Would others maybe like playing this too?", "What's cheaper?", "Is there more/better content in this one?"



Herp said:


> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?


 I hate to say it, but yes to some extent, it does depend on who though. I'm less like to want control if I feel like I'm on the same wavelength as those I'm working with, or if I feel like their ideas are bringing something to the project. I have a hard time when the content being brought is not in my opinion up to par, like if your planing a party and someone says let's just blowup balloons and throw steamers up, without even considering the type of event, personal touches (if fitting for the event), colors, person/people involved, etc. I look for content, I don't mind ideas, in fact I welcome them, but content of the ideas is a must.



Herp said:


> 7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?


 I can think of many times actually, but one of my most favorite times (this became really hard trying to pick one actually) Okay let's pick these two, the actually both restaurant themed, because When I though of the first one, it reminded me of the other, and now I can't decide. XD Both times were on trips to see my Grandmother. The first we ate at a place called The Rainforest Cafe, it stood out because of how different it was, you could look up at the ceiling, and it was designed to look like a night sky with stars, it was beautiful! here was people with animals there too, which was so fun in a restaurant. I actually don't remember what the food was like though or how old I was, but I was a kid. XD The other was Medieval times. It was very unique too! As the name would suggest, it was all done in the Medieval time period. I remember getting greeted on entering by someone dressed up in costume, and he said something I found kind of odd, but I don't remember what, something about a Prince I think. We got these paper crowns that let us know what color section, and which Knight section we were in, ours was yellow. It was entertaining to watch the story play out, and see the Knights engage in combat. After it was over I ended up with quite a crush on this Knight. XD There was a was a session after where they met everyone, but the Knight didn't come up too meet me. I loved going through the gift shop, I got a few things, I don't remember it all, but there was a unicorn necklace, wood shield, flag (the last two in yellow, for the yellow Knight), and a princess hat, like the cone ones you see in fairy tales, but really well made, purple valor, with silver glitter accents, and a purple train from the tip. I still have all these items somewhere. I was about 14-15 when this happened.



Herp said:


> 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)


 I can be hands on, but more often I'm visual/audio, I like using mnemonic devices, and memorized, and still remember my Social Security number this way, I don't carry the card anymore on me. I like picture or video examples too.



Herp said:


> 9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?


I think of myself as being really organized, but the truth is I'm only about fairly organized. I'll organize or tidy something up, it'll stay that way for awhile, but as new stuff gets added, it kind of piles up, cause I just toss it on top, and I have to redo it. (Don't even attempt to go in my bedroom). I'm better at organizing in text or diagrams, but then there's nothing to pile up there, lol. XD



Herp said:


> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?


A little of both, but I tend to look for information more. When I see something online, my first instinct is to see what various people have to say about it (when possible), visiting many sites to check view points. I get frustrated when I find no info on a subject, I may try to get my own view point out to get other interested. I also check for the validity of the info source, and evidence, depending on what the topic is.



Herp said:


> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?


A little of both, this is harder to answer. I definitely like being myself, but I check on others too, will ask people how they are, probably aren't as interested if everyone is in group, unless they show interest.



Herp said:


> 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?


Think before speaking. One on one.



Herp said:


> 13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?


I've done both, but I definitely like to know where I'm jumping more. I know the saying "actions speak louder then words" I don't disagree with it per say, but words can mean something too if their genuine.



Herp said:


> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?


Stay home, unless it's something I really want to be doing with them, then maybe. But just a general call, "let's go out and do something"? Yeah, I'm at home.



Herp said:


> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?


Last night was a great example of this, I hadn't got much for sleep,and was tired and stressed a little bit already. I went to my dance game, my go to as of lately. I decided to do the boss battle with a friend (if she had not been there I'd have skipped it, because they can be stressful depended on who you have in room, but it was the first I'd seen my friend in awhile, and I know how hard it can be to find others to dance with during a boss, and I needed more dances anyway for my quest). At first things were fine, I was even starting to relax a bit, then the boss fight started.....It was kind of tight finding people time wise, so there wasn't time for everyone to offset (take off outfits/most accessories to default), I had done it well before though. And everyone began to complain. "offset" (One girl really annoyed me, because she was complaining to everyone to offset, but wasn't offset herself.), change song" "start fast", by the end I wanted to scream "shut the (self censored) up!" Anyway, my temper gets the better of me, I'm more likely to lash out, fight, be aggressive, and just act like an all around jerk. Which is not usually me.



Herp said:


> 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?


I get annoyed by people who are mean, cruel, deceitful, and pushy. I really dislike people who say their tolerant, but then don't act that way. Like I have my view points, and I'll give my opinions on my view point, but I usually try not to force my opinion on others, and I am able to let it go and just agree to disagree. I often run in to people who say their tolerant, but then try to accuse me of being intolerant, simply because my view opposes their view. This is not the true meaning of tolerance. If you can't accept someone because they hold a different view, your not truly being tolerant. I do not like hypocrisy.



Herp said:


> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?


Gaming! As well as animals, food, foreign culture (especially Asian), music, art.



Herp said:


> 18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life


Details I don't care about (like what might have been wrong with the lawnmower, which came up tonight, and I didn't remember), I don't exercise like I should, because it's hard to get motivated. I tend to stop going to some of the games, as I tend to rotate through the ones I play based on what is interesting to me at the time, whatever one's I'm not playing get neglected..



Herp said:


> 19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?


 I don't have many in real life, most are in online games. If I were to guess, they might see me as shy, quiet, stuck up, boring. Shy and quiet are on the mark, at least when I'm getting use to people which can take awhile, and most give up before I get to, or just as I'm starting to feel comfortable. Stuck up, I think some mistake my shyness for this, because I don't engage with, look at, or talk to anyone when in public, unless required or spoken to first. Boring, I guess this depends on your view of boring. I'm not in to doing stuff unless I really want to, so some might see that as boring. My imagination is pretty vivid though, so if you touch on the right topic, I'd probably become hard to shut up. XD Most don't get that far. I also love to game, if your a gamer, you probably would not think of me as boring.



Herp said:


> 20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?


Assuming anything means just that, regardless of location/price. I would love to go for a walk, listen to music, go to a tea room, shop at a mall. Go to a park with a playground so I can play on the swing.

Questionnaire 2



Entropic said:


> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


OCD, anxiety issues, since October 2001. Female, early 30's. Aside from the usual anxiety, fine.



Entropic said:


> 2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?


 I definitely prefer the first one. It's beautiful and natural. I describe it as the beautiful natural wonder of the northern lights, with it's dancing colors, against a velvety sky, dusted with stars, reflecting upon the water with shimmers.



Entropic said:


> 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?


I would describe like this (not sure I'll be super good at this): Hello (person), I have this girl I want you to meet. She's a little shy and quiet, but I think you'll like her. She loves to game, and is a huge animal and nature lover. She takes awhile to warm up to people, but I think you'll find she's really kind and caring most of the time. She does have a temper though, but I think you find it hard to anger her most of the time. She loves to have fun, and is really whimsical, but she can be practical too, so no worries.



Entropic said:


> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?


I want to be a kind, caring, fun loving, balanced person, who stands her ground. Because I want to be the kind of person who can share with others, have fun, and be a well rounded person who won't let others walk all over me, and holds firm to what I believe.

Who I don't want to be is a bitter old bitty full of hatred, who treats others horribly, and doesn't care about anything or anyone. Because, gosh, do I even need to explain that one, how awful would it be to be this kind of person.



Entropic said:


> 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?


I have a hard time answering these, I don't know that many people, I think there could differences. I described the possible description from others in another question above. As for why, if it's true, probably because I don't connect easily or right away to people.



Entropic said:


> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.


From me off the top of my head:
Faith
Honesty
Kindness
compassion
Integrity
Using the test, I got it narrowed to 15:
1. Faith	(14 votes)
2. Empathy	(12 votes)
3. Honesty	(11 votes)
4. Love	(11 votes)
5. Creativity	(10 votes)
6. Wisdom	(9 votes)
7. Kindness	(9 votes)
8. Zeal	(7 votes)
9. Justice	(5 votes)
10. Elegance	(4 votes)
11. Trust	(4 votes)
12. Modesty	(4 votes)
13. Serenity	(3 votes)
14. Beauty	(2 votes)
15. Respect	(0 votes)



Entropic said:


> 7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?


Well it depends on the situation. If it's something potentially good, I'm probably excited/curious. If it's potentially bad, I'm probably nervous, worried. My anxiety can cause me to view even good situations as bad too, but that's not the normal reaction for me.
I have been in many of those situations, but I find them hard to describe.



Entropic said:


> 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.


Touchy, temper gets the better of me, outright mean if really stressed. prepared to fight, aggressive, irritable. Usually my most stressful situations come from my anxiety, it can also happen from lack of sleep, or to mush pushing from others. Why depends on the cause. For anxiety, it's because I feel threaten by it, and feel like those around me aren't helping/keeping me from reliving my anxiety, even though the person I'm most mad at is me, not being able to handle my anxiety. For lack of sleep, it's just a complete mental breakdown because I don't have the mental energy to handle the stress. For to mush pushing, I've gotten tired of others getting on my back/picking on me, bullying, etc, and was pushed to the point were I just felt like "screw you".
I have one example above in a different question.



Entropic said:


> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.


Happy, calm, creative, contemplative, fantasizing, a bit more then this, but struggling to find the right words. I tend to act more curious, more interested, more open to try various things (usually non physical, like gaming, decorating ideas in one of my games, suggestions for outings, which I may or may not do.



Entropic said:


> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?


Eh, it's a love hate relationship. I love interacting if I happen to get lonely, which doesn't happen all that often, but then I share a house with people, so that may be why. I like the excitement of what interaction might bring (online mostly), possibility of maybe finding a person I connect with.
I hate it because I don't feel like I fit in, people tend to not relate to me well (not necessarily their fault), like some can be over barring, I know one woman, who insists on getting in my personal space, like sneaking up to hug me, and not just like an average hug, but I mean like come up behind you, put her arms totally around you and squeeze, which drives me crazy, because I'm not comfortable doing that with just anyone. I tend to fear confrontation, not so much with myself (real life setting), but among others, it makes me nervous, I get unsettled. It can be kind of draining too, especially if I'm not liking the event/outing to begin with.



Entropic said:


> 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?


I honestly never even thought of myself in relation to society XD I don't really pay much attention to social norms outside of using proper manors when talking to someone, and proper dress for an event (kind of). This is a hard question, I don't think of connection any kind of value to social norms. XD Maybe I'll re post this question if I think of something later.



Entropic said:


> 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?


Depends, authority has it's place, and I don't mind following, but I sure ain't afraid to question it if I feel their abusing their power.
I perceive it in a couple ways. a. A person/people to lead and guide others to keep harmony and stay on track. I tend to think of group leaders, parents, and guild leaders in this, and to a lesser extent government (when they actually try to help), but not often. XD b. A person/group of people who misuse their power to manipulate and get their own way. This is how I tend to think of government, and this also apples to some of the guild leaders I've had in the past as well.
The first of course is a more positive view, and I usually have respect for them. 
The later I view as more power hungry, don't care about anyone under them, should be thrown out of power.
As for what I do, well I don't usually tangle in politics, but in a guild in one of my games, I would probably start by calmly questioning in guild and see where it goes. If it doesn't/can't get resolved, and I feel I can't support it, I'll leave the guild.



Entropic said:


> 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?


To me I want something in between, to much of ether is annoying. To me order is routine/rules/predictability, chaos would be the opposite, so randomness/free for all/predictability. In my daily life, well, I tend to do some things the same everyday, but in different ways, for an example, I might use lotion everyday, but switch the lotion. I might make a dance room in my game everyday, but chage the stage. Sometimes I just play everything by ear too.



Entropic said:


> 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?


Not getting anywhere in life, never connecting with anyone, nobody genuinely care for me for who I am, being stuck, and ventriloquist dolls....I fear not being able to get anything done because I can decide, follow through, or stick with anything. I fear not connecting , and no one caring, because everything seems so shallow from others, and people run before we can really get to know each other. I tend to push people away if I don't know how to handle talking to them when we get closer. The dolls? Well, I saw this tv short once about one who tried to murder his owners wife because she didn't like it.



Entropic said:


> 15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?


 My desire is to be happy, and to do something I love. I try to achieve just doing something with life other then game all day. XD Because I love gaming, but it take a lot of time. I think it comes from me just wanting to happy.



Entropic said:


> 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


a)Creativity, music, fantasy, art. b) Fights, social interaction.



Entropic said:


> 17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.


 Why, for self reflection, to learn more about myself, possibly fix faults. I've thought of almost every type at some point or another, but most thinking of ISFJ, XNFP, ISFP. I don't really draw to any type. Don't know a thing about enneagram, except the name makes me think of a zodiac for some reason (I know it's not). I have done tests, but not posting unless asked for them, because I don't think their accurate.



Entropic said:


> 18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?


I'll re post this on this question later, if I think of something.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

myjazz said:


> A lot of your your response's that you state is SI seems more like Fi situations Fi/Se to me. Even your questionnaire when you talk about the picture , to me was Se/Ni. You started of with typical Se like response and then threw in a Tert Ni response/ I myseld did not notice any Si at all. A lot of people think Ni is the most understood Function but Si is also misunderstood a lot. Si Type's normally get irritated when Si is considered nostalgia. Because that is not what Si is about.


It may be my fault because it's hard for me to describe Si sometimes, but I tend to compare details, like when I notice someone looks kind like another, if the grass was a different shade of green then when I last looked. If something has been moved (provided I've seen it regularly), remembering past sensory stuff, like light cast from sky, and how it lit, I have a collection sunset memories in my head. I also like detail, like a lot of detail when possible, provided it interests me.
It was also 7 am when I wrote what is in my first post, which I had copied on to here when I opened this thread, so maybe I should have checked to see how well I did. If anything here seems more Se, let me know.

My understanding if Se, and please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. Is thinking/acting in the moment seeing sensory objectively in it's environment. I don't usually think of Se as caring much about details outside of what is in it's immediate environment. I also think of Se as liking external stimulation (which isn't something I care about much at all.) I'm also not god at acting in a crisis, in fact I freeze. Even when I know what to do.

In fact Most of my stimulation is internal, I've gone as long as two years without leaving the house before because, well, I get most of what I need from fantasy. When I do feel the need to extrovert, I'm usually satisfied by what I get online. If I do go, there usually run of the mill outings, store, food place, a walk, which is usually more for the quite time then the outside stimuli, not that I don't enjoy the sights and sound, it's inspiring to take a nice country walk.




myjazz said:


> As far as you trying to this this on me by reflecting my own conscious and sub/un. I have to say that this is a false concept to be honest Fi is common to accuse others of doing this. You yourself have done so several times within this thread. I have studied Functions and Typology very seriously and in depth noticed possible Type's is like breathing to me. I used to assist other's in helping with there Type for awhile along with other people who is good at Typing others. I never once put myself into the process....my process is actually very thorough I associate what the person says up against multiple Typological. Like I mentioned in a thread recently it's like opening a puzzle box trying to put the pieces together.


If I was wrong, I'm very sorry, my apologies. As for having done it several times, as far I know it was just once, please let me know where else I have done this. I have no issues with your studies but What else was I supose to think with nothing else to go on? With no reasoning to consider Ni/Se somewhere. I have nothing to introspect on because so far I can't see what your seeing just from "you seem like an S type"



myjazz said:


> My point is I put a lot of though into what I suggest as a possible Type, and I don't go over the Thinking process unless the person is adapt to do so. There is to much resistance with you and I suspected so, Fi Type's don't like other's pointing out things they don't agree with and think someone is assuming things. Actually the whole section for this Typing is assuming in a way. But people can assume with a educated guess. I don't do assisting with Typing much anymore causes a headache with diving into with Ni to much and to deep. Anyway my point is I take Typing very serious. My approach may seem odd or misinformed or whatever. For instance there was a INTP confused if he was actually a INTP several people telling him he was a INTP. I decided to go a different route to help him remove the stumbling block. So he can see that INTP is a proper fit. So I just tore into him no holds barred and attacked his Ti straight up. I understand how Functions work to a degree I forced him to challenge the the train of though I threw at him, Ti/Ne can run in circles with there thought and at times needs someone to toss a stone to help them out. But a INFP tried to to chew me out for doing what I did she failed to realize 90% of the time a IN TP don't give a crap about Feeling and don't even notice it just focus on the Thinking process. So does Ne/Ti....





myjazz said:


> Anywho I think ISFP seems a good fit from the begging and your questionnaire kinda followed ISFP. Everything from your fantasies down to your cooking and thru out it all to me came up ISFP.
> 
> I noticed your thought's of Se is completely mislead as long with the rest.
> 
> ...


I also take typing very serious, and your kind of assuming that I have a prejudice to a type, and am unwilling to hear evidence. But don't mistake my my knowledge level as unwillingness. My only resistance is that I have no evidence of what your telling me, I can't see it, but that doesn't mean I am unwilling to hear any opinions that may change my view point, that was why I asked why you saw Se/Ni, and that was why I posted in the first place. I came here to find people who may have better knowledge then I to give me a better view of all of this information. But because I don't understand what your seeing. It's hard for me to consider it, because when I think about my thought processes, and why I do things. I don't get the Se/Ni vibe. I'm well aware I could be viewing my observations wrong. But If I can't see it, and it's not explain to me, where do I go with it? It makes me feel as though I'm back where I started before posting, wondering if I'm interpreting myself correctly.

I'm working to unclutter, but it takes time, not all of my info in mislead, I have read valid guides too, but I'm by no means an expert. Please don't assume I spent the whole near three years pouring over stereotypes.



myjazz said:


> Sorry for double posting...but I forgot this part.
> 
> It's not about where and how the other person came from. It's about where you are going. Stop mistrusting everyone and just listen and find out for your self.
> 
> ...


I'm not mistrusting anyone, I would happily love to hear your opinion, I've spent every waking minute excitedly waiting for it, only to not hear it. In order to understand where I'm going though, I need to know why I may be going there.

I may not understand, but I might, and I'm certainly willing to try if you'd let me. I am willing to discuss, it was not my intend to point fingers, I'm just trying to understand where your conclusion is coming from, but with no explanation or evidence, I become frustrated.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

xNFP for sure. Your descriptions of Fi, Ne, and Si are detailed and accurate, whereas your descriptions of Fe and Se are more "stereotyped" (eg. "I like helping people sometimes" and "sometimes I go outside").


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Thank you for for your input.  It's much appreciated.


----------



## iNdependent (Jan 12, 2017)

I read your questionnaire posts and it reinforced my impression that you are a Fi dom, most likely INFP. I have many clues, these are just 2 parts that scream Fi and not Fe: 


> I often run in to people who say their tolerant, but then try to accuse me of being intolerant, simply because my view opposes their view. This is not the true meaning of tolerance. If you can't accept someone because they hold a different view, your not truly being tolerant. I do not like hypocrisy.





> I don't really pay much attention to social norms outside of using proper manors when talking to someone, and proper dress for an event (kind of). This is a hard question, I don't think of connection any kind of value to social norms.


This also points to Fi and as as dom, not aux:


> How I feel for sure, I also think of how it effects others, is it doable, is there a better option that's not been thought of? What is the best option based on the possible outcomes? A great example is when I'm picking a game to play, like for a gaming system. I tend to think first and for most about if I'd enjoy the content, if that's a no, I don't usually take it any farther. If it's a yes, and there is more then one option, it becomes, "Which one would I enjoy more?", "Would others maybe like playing this too?", "What's cheaper?", "Is there more/better content in this one?"


I can't 100% eliminate ISFP, it is a possibility, but very remote, far behind INFP. As an example: You mentioned about gut feelings, about following them usually, except for the period when anxiety started affecting you. That sounds more like a N type. I don't have other concrete examples to prove N over S and I'm aware that Se-Ni may look like Ne, but it's the general vibe you give that is Si-Ne axis like and seems like a strong Ne there. 

I think the reason why you thought about ISFJ is actually your anxiety disorder - for example see the paragraph where you described having your car break down on your way to a concert. At first sight it's easy to mistake it as Ne inf, but having the info about anxiety problems, it no longer seems like that. You don't sound like a Si dom. But I do think you use Si over Se and that's why it was easier to mistake.

This is a textbook blockage generated by a strong Fi+Ne way of thinking (especially the underlined parts):


Persona Maiden said:


> My lack of a goal. I have ideas of what I want to do, photography, maybe get married, or run a business. I have no goal, no plan for any of it though. I've done a little research, but it's mostly just ideas. I've not attempted to actually do anything with it, because I think, "is this what I really want to do?", "What if that other option would be better?", "I don't know how to go about doing this", "Is this something I can start?" "What if I hate it after I start it?" What actually makes it harder, oddly enough, is although I don't know what I want to do, I do know what I don't want to do, but feel like people keep trying to push for it, not caring if I'm happy doing it.


 Ne wants to run after any idea it gets; choosing sth. would eliminate the other options and that is a prison, Ne doesn't want to be pinned down by it.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

iNdependent said:


> I read your questionnaire posts and it reinforced my impression that you are a Fi dom, most likely INFP. I have many clues, these are just 2 parts that scream Fi and not Fe:
> This also points to Fi and as as dom, not aux:
> 
> I can't 100% eliminate ISFP, it is a possibility, but very remote, far behind INFP. As an example: You mentioned about gut feelings, about following them usually, except for the period when anxiety started affecting you. That sounds more like a N type. I don't have other concrete examples to prove N over S and I'm aware that Se-Ni may look like Ne, but it's the general vibe you give that is Si-Ne axis like and seems like a strong Ne there.
> ...


Thank you very much for your input!

I can see the Fi much more after haven't written everything out and seeing everyone's opinion. Until I started actually looking at what I wrote, I had been relativity sure I was an Fe user, but Now I think I was confusing some of the generalizations of Fe (helping other's, liking harmony), as having Fe.

At this point I still lean to Ne/Si myself. As that just feels right, and I can identify more with descriptions of Ne and Si on places like mbti-notes more then the ones for Se (which I actually have a hard time relating to at all), and Ni. 

I have started thinking on that too, in relation to my anxiety. I think it lead me to believe ether my Si was higher, or that I had it at all depending on whether it's actually Si, or Se/Ni, right now I feel it's more a thinking it was higher then it is.

I appreciate the effort and the notes!

If anyone has any thoughts on the Se/Ni thing, please let me know! I really want to hear thoughts on this, because I'm still having a hard time seeing this, so if your all seeing something I don't, please let me know. XD


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@Persona Maiden

It seem's you have or starting to accept INFP as your Type, your unconscious is starting to come up to the surface of your conscious self. 

I am sorry that this thread has been open for so long my process is usually a lot quicker than this. Due to cancer I am not as quick in responding and writing as much and as often as I use to.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

myjazz said:


> @Persona Maiden
> 
> It seem's you have or starting to accept INFP as your Type, your unconscious is starting to come up to the surface of your conscious self.


I'm confused, you mean that you thought INFP was right already, or am I misunderstanding?



myjazz said:


> I am sorry that this thread has been open for so long my process is usually a lot quicker than this. Due to cancer I am not as quick in responding and writing as much and as often as I use to.


I am extremely sorry to hear that, I hope that the outlook is good, and they can do something.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Persona Maiden said:


> I'm confused, you mean that you thought INFP was right already, or am I misunderstanding?
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely sorry to hear that, I hope that the outlook is good, and they can do something.


I would have to go into a lengthy detailed post about every post I made in this thread, I will keep it to just the one comment you mentioed.

It is as I mentioned originally that I believe you stated that you are an INFP in your OP, I didn't mean that you consciously on purpose with clear intent on doing so.
Intuition is an unconscious Function and at times the Intuitive Type can't hear that Intuition clearly. So at times it digs and claws it's way out thru conscious in different way's one of those way's is what I believe your OP Functions description's and some of the rest of your comments was pointing to.
Maybe the Intuition leaking was part in due to the Fi -X-X-Te tug of war?


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I'll be honest, I'm still a bit confused...x.x Did my other questionnaires help at all?


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

*HELP! I'm so confused! INFP or ISFP?*

I've been wavering on my type for some time now, orginaly thought INFJ (because of tests), the ISFJ, then as I introspected, and started learning more on the functions, I started to think INFP, but now after being on here, and getting hints at being a S, and sending in function questionnaires to Funky MBTI in Fiction, and mbti-notes, and getting mixed answers (ISFP and INFP), I am very confused. Especially since until recently, I had not seriously thought of myself as a Se/Ni-Ni/Se user, since becoming uninterested in online tests.

I hope I can add my self discovery blog on here (I think it's okay), I have detailed function descriptions there, and all my questionnaires in one place. I can also update to keep this relevant, so others don't have to go through umpteen pages.

About me has a updated function list of how I feel I use the functions.

Tag list has tags like the feedback section to find other people's feedback.

https://personamaiden.tumblr.com/

*Here is what I send to Funky MBTI in Fiction (from their type me questionnaire):*

*



Extrovert / Introvert Questions:

After external stimulation, do you prefer to engage again immediately or to withdraw and reflect over your experience before engaging again?

Click to expand...

*A bit of both, it depends on if the prior interaction was stressful, if I'm tired, and what the proposed stimulation would be. At times I don't mind going back out and doing something, especially if it's something I want to do, but I also sometimes just want to go home and relax and unwind. Though this situation doesn't come up often, because I hardly go out at all.

*



How fast can you switch from one thought to another?

Click to expand...

*Most of the time fairly quickly, but I can fixate on something that really interests me for awhile, giving me longer focus.

*



How often do you change things about your life (decisions, careers, relationships, environments, interests) and how much does this motivate you?

Click to expand...

*Relationships I don't have enough experience to judge. Same with careers. decisions I change all the time. XD I'm constantly re evaluating my decisions. environments tends to be the same, but that's not entirely by my choosing. I would love to redecorate the house, but money and other's in the house limit me. So I decorate spaces online. XD Interests tend to stay the same, but I tend to change things up within them. Like I have tons of avatars in most of my online games I go between in the games that allow, I also rotate what games I play between my favorites, or will seek out new ones when I get bored.

*



Thinking / Feeling Axis Questions:

How strong is your personal understanding of your feelings? How often do your emotions guide you? When do they tend to appear and how do they manifest?

Click to expand...

*I tend to understand my feelings pretty well, though I don't always know how to address them right away, I usually have to ponder them awhile. I think most of my life is guided by how I feel, as opposed to doing what I know I should be. Simply because I don't want to, don't feel like it. Well, their kind of there all the time, but my stronger feelings of course show most when excited or upset. Most of the time, I tend to keep my feelings to myself, but I can become excitable when really happy, or be an emotional mess when upset.

*



Are you more concerned with self-opinion or external praise? How much does either one factor into your personal and professional decisions?

Click to expand...

*Self opinion, most of the time I don't regard myself with what others think, unless I respect their opinion, in which case, the closer someone is to me, the more I might get uplifted/upset.

*



How easy is it for you to verbally articulate your feelings to others?

Click to expand...

*Semi easy, sometimes I really want to share, I can articulate them well enough to get my jist across, but not as good at getting my depth across.

*



Describe a situation where you had to problem solve and your thought process in doing so. It can be anything provided you describe what you did and why.

Click to expand...

*I've not actually made it yet, but I recently came up with an idea to organize the herb cabinet. I saw a craft in an email, where they used cereal boxes to make a desk organizer, so I thought, I could flip that upside down and create different heights like a step kind of layout, and tape them together, cover them in paper so it looks good, and set the herbs on them, to make the easier to see, and get to. I also have wanted to buy shelf inserts to essentially put a middle shift in tall shelf, kind of like putting in a small table that breaks up the the tall shelf in to smaller shelves, I recently though, maybe it could be done with wood, but again, not done it to know if it works.

*



Intuition-Based Questions: *

Do you find it easier to describe things in vague or detailed terms? Can you describe the intuitive connections you see in the world in easily-understood terms for others to understand or struggle to put them into words?

Click to expand...

*I can do both, how much detail depends on the subject though. The more interest, the more detail. As for connections, I would say I can say it repetitively easy. Like the way I see the leaves on the trees as charms on a bracelet blowing in the wind, or how the leaves look like gems hanging on the trees in sunlight. 

*



How much of your natural focus is on a singular vision of the future?

Click to expand...

*None. XD I still don't quite get how others can have one vision of anything in the future when stuff always changes, and we don't know how things turn out.

*



How often do you abandon projects midway through and why? How long have you stuck with certain interests and why do you value them?

Click to expand...

*I'm a bit hit and miss here, I can follow through farily easy if I want to be doing it, and I sometimes over work, if I don't want to be doing it, or am distracted by something I like more, then not as much. I feel pretty proud I stayed with a game's daily login for over 30 days straight, even got the whole month done. I've played some MMO's for over 8 years, but off and on, not constantly. I like activities that provide either a creative outlet, or an escape from real life. Right now I'm into Sims 3. XD

*



Do you place too much faith, or not enough, in your own hunches? Are they specific or prone to changing with more information?

Click to expand...

*If I'd got this question at 14-15 years old, before my OCD and anxiety set in, I would have told you I pride my hunches. Now because of my anxiety getting in the way, not so much, I'm almost having to relearn to trust it at 32 years old. I would say they start off as specific, but I'm always open to more information that might change it.

*



Do you find it easier to be active in the world or contemplative about the world?

Click to expand...

*Contemplative, I didn't even have to think on that one.

*



What happens to you more often: you become fixated and unable to change your direction or you cannot choose between possibilities?

Click to expand...

*Can't choose, for certain.

*



Can you take someone else’s idea and expand it without needing down time, or do you prefer subconscious mulling over an idea before you accept it?

Click to expand...

*Oh, I can run with someone else's idea without even thinking about it. One example would be when my Sister says she wants to make a guild, before she's even started it, I've made up a website for it, and then most of them never get used, because she rarely follows through, and just likes brainstorming, lol. I love to recreate recipes with alteration too, as well as make my own up from scratch, though I'm still utilizing basic from other recipes. 

*



Do you take a methodical approach or mostly ‘wing’ it?

Click to expand...

*I do a bit of both, depending on the what the situation needs.

*



When approaching a new situation in which you have no experience, what do you do? (Leap in and assume you can handle it, or try and relate it to a former experience as a guideline?)

Click to expand...

*Depends on how involved it is. If I'm going to an event I've never been to, I may just jump in. If I'm like cooking a new recipe, I'll have to try and relate.

*



How confident are you in being sensory-aware and attentive to the environment? Can you describe a situation in which you did both? Is it often?

Click to expand...

*Sensory aware I would say yes. I know when it's to hot/cold/bright/smells/etc. Attentive to the environment, um yes and no, I notice some stuff, like lights, and moment pretty fast, but other things can slip my attention, especially if I'm lost in my head.

*



* Find Ne/Ni and Si/Se automatically become more apparent.

Click to expand...

**



Inferior Function Questions:

What behaviors manifest under stress and what triggers them? (Can you describe how you behave under stress or when you were at your worst?)

Click to expand...

*At my worst my temper comes out. Being pushed to far by others, anxiety, and lack of sleep can all cause it. I get critical, anger easy, am more likely to lash out, and pick fights where I normally wouldn't. 

*



What areas in which do you ‘lose control’ or act different from yourself when upset, pressured for time, and forced to take immediate action?

Click to expand...

*My interaction with others, I can really get angry, even if I'm really not mad at them, blaming them when I'm really the issue. I can get a bit overwhelmed if I have to take action but do know what to do. But it's hard to describe exactly, it doesn't really happen often that I'm in that kind of situation, just because I'm at home most of the time. I tend to be indecisive a lot stressed or not. I can make a decision if I must though, but I usually second guess later.

*



What is something that nags at you every day, as if you feel you should be ‘better’ at this than you are?

Click to expand...

*Getting things done and staying on time. My sleep times are all over the place right now, thanks to two days a couple months ago up late gaming, I'm having a hard time getting back on track. I need to get up earlier, but am so tired that I can't force myself to get out of bed till like 5-6 pm. There are projects all over that need done, even if the sleep wan't an issue, I tend to have a hard time getting things done. I just would much rather be having fun, or plan to do it, but distract by shifting from one thing to another online, or over playing a game. I also know I should go out more, but have a hard time doing it.

*



What have others said about or admired in you and complained about?

Click to expand...

*Admired, I don't get praise that often, those in the house just don't think to, but probably creativity, and knowledge. Complained, temper, not getting anything done, and sitting around gaming, I've also been criticized for expressing wanting to try new recipes, even though I was just playing with the idea, and never said they had to be done right away.

*



What do you admire most in other people?

Click to expand...

*Ability to construct an organize beautiful environment, able to take charge in a calm constructive manor. Staying on top of things in daily life like birthday cards, Holidays.

(There is one part under the stress question I left out, because it was personal, but can pm it if anyone wants to know.)

*Here is the reply:*

Personamaiden
Conclusion: ISFP

You have strong self-awareness and emotional maturity (Fi-dom), plus inferior Te indicators (being hard on others under stress, craving more stability and organization); your focus is primarily on sensory topics and you do not place too much faith in your hunches; you’re clearly a talented sensory doer (Se).
-----------
*What I sent to mbti-notes: My blog about me
*
Hi, you may call me P.M., Persona, or Maiden. This blog’s primary focus is for my own self reflection in typing myself. Why open it up? Well, it’s actually not an easy thing for me, but I thought I could benefit both from having the information in one place, as well as get opinions from other people. I’ll try to make my cases for each function after this (your welcome to let me know if any of what I describe could be misinterpreted in what I have it’s function as), and it may get added on as I try to determine my cognitive motives. I should note that while I do have anxiety issues, I can usually determine something anxiety driven from what I’d really want to do, so I’ve written with the latter in mind. I started exploring my type about 2 and a half years ago. I typed as INFJ on tests (didn’t know about function theory then), then after finding functions, started to wonder if I was an Si user, leading me to type as a possible ISFJ, even asked someone to type, and was typed ISFJ,but have since wondered if I really knew myself well enough back then to think about why I do things, and have contemplated, ISFP, ISTP, and XNFP types. The thing I feel fairly sure of; I use SI/Ne somewhere in my stack. I am most likely an introverted type. Not absolutely sure however.

Some facts that might help:

Gender; Female

Age; Early 30s

I have OCD and anxiety disorder (nether is official, but after 15 years, there is little doubt). 

Functions:

Si; I’m a relatively organized girl, at least in some areas of my life, maybe not as much as I think in others, but it depends on what I have to work with. I organize better if everything has a place to begin with, otherwise I become overwhelmed, am bother by the mess, but ignore it because I don’t know what to do with it. I am good at organizing information though, in a spreadsheet, on a computer, or list, etc. I tend to remember names and facts easily. I notice details about things that interest me, like light casts from the sky, placement of objects, and remember it. I’m observant of minute details in the behavior people show (more on tv then real life, not because I would not notice, but because I’m to shy to look at them). I tend to like things from that past, past time periods for example, look back on memories for fun or nostalgia. Sometimes I wish the present was more like the past, things seemed simpler.

Ne; I consider myself very creative, and have been told this many times by others. I naturally tend to see possibilities, especially in things like cooking, art, fashion, objects, and ideas. I love to game, and although I primarily stick to the same few, and switch between as I get bored. When that’s not exciting enough, I'l find casual games on sites like Kongregate, where I can try out something new without having to commit much time on it. I’m relatively focused, but I can distract really easy if something I like, or something out of the ordinary around me catches my attention. Like forgetting to watch my dance game to make sure I don’t miss steps. I tend to bored easy, and not always know what to do with myself. I’m more in my head (I practically live there some days). I tend to springboard off of things I’ve seen, like; “oh that looks like a great recipe, but I could make even better by doing this to it, or this. I wonder how it would taste if I did it this way.” I love fantasizing, I have whole worlds of fantasy in my head, about characters on tv I like, characters I’ve made up based on the shows, etc" I even make up my own original stories, but have never finished one, some day perhaps, lol. I did not mean to write an essay on Ne. XD

Se; This one is hard, I don’t relate to Se much. I like excitement, I also tend to notice possibilities of things around me, I bore easy. I think that’s it.

Ni; I can relate to deeper meanings, but I don’t live in it and analyze everything. Creativity of course, I feel like sometimes I can just tell about things that will happen (not psychically or anything, but just get a feeling something will happen, like someone saying something I knew they probably would say, or do something).

Fi; I’m very emotional, and I’m very opinionated, and while I don’t go around with the intent of sharing necessarily, I’m known to if something really irks me, or I feel someone is wrong. Otherwise I keep my nose out. I feel like I’m fairly self aware of my feelings most of the time, I usually know how I feel (not always why though), I sometimes have a hard time sharing it though, even with people I trust. I have to force myself if it’s a touchy topic with me. I usually let others have their own opinion, and try to agree to disagree on things that can’t be resolved (because if I don’t have an excellent reason, I’m NOT budging, especially if it’s a important topic to me). I have been known to argue with others, especially if they try to topple my beliefs and refuse to just let me hold my opinion. I sometimes get lost in characters I like, feeling like I’ve lost myself in them, even role playing as then in games (name and fashion only though, as I find it hard to act vastly different from myself, though I may use hobbies from characters if I enjoy them too). I don’t usually care what people think of me, there are a few exceptions, but I might or might not try to pretend I don’t care, depending on the situation.

Te; It’s hard for me to describe this function. I tend to like order, and have a certain amount of respect for rules, as long they feel fair. I am capable of leading others if I have to, but hate being in charge. I like evidence, and like facts of characters rather the made up stuff (though I do make up things for my own personal fantasy, but am aware of the facts of the characters). I hate people misquoting or outright making stuff up. I got into an argument once over this because someone quoted a character as being something they weren’t (at least there’s nothing to back the clam, it’s not really said one way another, but it was stated as fact), and another for saying something they didn’t. I got very mad, have not gone to that site since then.

Fe; Very emotional, I tend to like keeping harmony usually, and try to avoid fighting. I will put others first sometimes (though I should add I do tend to think how it affects me first). When I help someone, I will not usually regret it, even if their mean, though I might not help again. I sometimes feel like I bond with other easily, even if I don’t know them (usually fictional characters over real people). I tend to put myself in other’s shoes relatively easily. There are times when I feel like I get so lost in a character I feel I lose myself for a minute in them, though I tend to snap out of it when think of what I like/am distanced from the character. I do not like to see people fighting, I get upset because I don’t know where things stand, and it feels disruptive to my immediate surroundings (augments in real life. Online too when I’m personally involved (unless I started the arguing).tv and online things I’m not involved in, still make me tense, but I don’t feel disrupted by that).

Ti; I like logic, and for things to make logical sense. I tend to think about what makes something work, and taking things apart seems interesting, (though I rarely do). Escape games that follow no logic drive me crazy.

Things I wasn’t sure what function to put them in:

I’ve got a temper, especially when stressed (tend to come as a result of my anxiety, I’ve become infamous actually in my house for going into a rage when my anxiety is hard for me to resolve, I feel stuck because I see bad things happening if I can’t resolve it, and can lash out verbally (and on rare occasions physically too, though I’ve worked hard to control this and it rarely happens now), not even so much because I want to, or even because I’m mad at anyone (except myself for not being able to listen to the part of me that tells me my thoughts are illogical, and letting my feelings of anxiety dictate what I do.

People tell me I struggle with change, and it’s true I do tend to, but most don’t know it’s usually anxiety driven. If I had no issues with anxiety, I would been much more open (even excited by it), though I might still struggle with some change, but not to the extent I currently am.

I love music and emotionaly express myself through listening to it, even though I listen privately.

I’m very shy, though I like to socialize, but on my terms, I usually socialize in my MMO games, or through forums. I have a hard time telling if interaction drains or energizes me, a bit or both, like, I like if people visit, am even sad seeing them leave, but enjoy feeling like I can relax again after. In person interaction is hard for me compared to interaction online. Making eye contact is difficult to me. I’ve gone 2 years without leaving the house, not really bothered by it, though I sometimes wonder if I missed out on things. I have a hard time being fully alone, I need to add though, some of this could be anxiety driven, as I tend to have trouble more when alone. I’ve also never been fully by myself longer then 10-12 hours, as I live at home. I have a hard time bonding with others, I tend not know what to say, and feel like I don’t fit in well. I can really talk though if I enjoy the subject/know a fair amount on it. I’m otherwise pretty quite, and only speak when spoken to (in person, not online).

(Want to note, that on my blog's about me, I've added info (dates show them on blog) that had not been there when I directed mbti-notes there, so I've omitted those, here to show what they would have seen on reading.)

*Here is the reply:
*


> For Si, the description is a bit off and a bit on, this tells me that it is likely to be in your stack but perhaps not high up there unless there is some low self-awareness problem. For Ne, there is not enough there to fully distinguish it from Ni, but enough to suggest that you are indeed N. For Se, poor understanding of it to the point that I’d say it’s not there or perhaps inferior and completely out of consciousness, in which case I’d look further for signs of Se grip. For Ni, not enough to make it dominant, but could be underdeveloped auxiliary, however, that would make you extraverted which you probably aren’t, so no Ni. For Fi, you seem to possess the humility and self-honesty of FPs rather than the more assertive way of Fe and the downplaying of the personal of FJs, but not quite enough to fully distinguish it from Fe, but enough to suggest you are indeed F. For Te, you seem to use it in a negative or defensive way, which might imply lower position, perhaps even Te grip given the extreme emotional and controlling behavior, but not enough to fully distinguish it from Ti. For Ti, too general and vague, probably not there. The other miscellaneous points seem to suggest Si problems that are consistent with Si loop tendencies rather than Si grip, if you are indeed N. Putting the pieces together: highly probable that you are NF + highly probable that you have Ne and Si related strengths and problems + very little to indicate Ni and Se related strengths and problems + most likely introverted, anxiety aside + some signs of Te grip -> best guess is INFP.


I am so not sure not, though I do feel like a high Fi user, Dom descriptions seen to fit well. I am very confused on what my perceiving axis is though. Especially since I don't and never really have (at least under deeper thought), identified with descriptions anywhere of high Se. Am I an unhealthy Se Aux? (I think I'd have to be unhealthy if it's really Se, because like I don't do anything that would be thought of, of Se) or an Aux Ne user?

Want to add, to please feel free to give any input, or ask me questions, if it's too personal, I may answer in PM though. I am always open to other's opinions (why I'm here in the first place, lol).


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey  Oh jesus, I am sorry, I can't read everything right now. Maybe I will read later. But may I ask: Are you satisfied with your understanding of the functions?

In case you are not familiar, I will share with you podcasts of PersonalityHacker that I think are extremely helpful to figure out what are your cognitive functions. I shared this with a person yesterday and she thinks she finally got her type right.

To know your *Thinking* fucntion: https://personalityhacker.com/podcast-episode-0201-introverted-thinking-vs-extraverted-thinking/
To know your *Feeling* function: https://personalityhacker.com/podcast-episode-0202-extraverted-feeling-vs-introverted-feeling/
(once you get this you know your Judging Axis.)


To know your *Sensing* function: https://personalityhacker.com/podcast-episode-0093-sensing-personality-types/
To know your *Intuitive* function: https://personalityhacker.com/podcast-episode-0030-introverted-intuition-vs-extraverted-intuition/
(I think the only function they could have explained better is Ni)

Once you know the two axis it's just understanding the order. The function you identify the most with is probably your Dominant.
The podcasts above require some free time. To a *quicker understanding of all the functions in one single podcast*: https://personalityhacker.com/podcast-episode-0231-nicknames-we-chose-for-the-cognitive-functions/

And finaly, to understand the polarities (why specific functions always come in pairs): https://personalityhacker.com/phq-questions-polarities-in-the-cognitive-functions/

I know it is a lot but I think it is worth it to people that are confused. Good luck


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

@Guajiro: I got the links bookmarked, probably won't get a chance to watch till Friday though, when I'll have a ton of free time to listen.

Oddly enough, when I first started this thread, it was the J functions I had the most trouble with (at least at the time, so I thought), though after reading on mbtinotes, and doing some self reflecting, I actually think I have at least an average grasp of the J functions, it's P functions that I'm struggling with, especially S functions, and Se vs Ne, which feel kind of the same in some circumstances.

I feel pretty sure of being Fi dom, I can relate to Dom descriptions, as well as inf Te, the middle functions allude me though. Feel free to share any insight you find when you get the chance to look. I appreciate it highly!


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Persona Maiden said:


> @Guajiro: I got the links bookmarked, probably won't get a chance to watch till Friday though, when I'll have a ton of free time to listen.
> 
> Oddly enough, when I first started this thread, it was the J functions I had the most trouble with (at least at the time, so I thought), though after reading on mbtinotes, and doing some self reflecting, I actually think I have at least an average grasp of the J functions, it's P functions that I'm struggling with, especially S functions, and Se vs Ne, which feel kind of the same in some circumstances.
> 
> I feel pretty sure of being Fi dom, I can relate to Dom descriptions, as well as inf Te, the middle functions allude me though. Feel free to share any insight you find when you get the chance to look. I appreciate it highly!


Hey, I thought about writting you this before but I thought you might be tired of reading my never ending texts xD

Not surprising! I do think our judging functions are easier to figure out. Some people, however, sometimes think their inferior function is their dominant. But I think that happens when people are feeling down and not confident. Our dominant function, usually, encapsulates the characteristics of our "self perception".
Keep always in mind that this is about YOUR MIND, not what you do, what your job is, etc. Let's jump into the *Se* & *Ne*.
Both functions are percieving. Wich means their goal is *understanding* whatever it is they are foccused on.
Both are extroverted. Wich means that they foccus entirely on whatever they are trying to understand, they are trying to understand the thing. It's "*paying attention to the thing, or thinking about the thing*" (in contrast with an Introverted function wich is more about *"thinking about what I think about the thing"*)
I'll talk about the functions as if they were entities. In your mind the processes work all in conjunction, of course.
Both *Se&Ne* are curious and thirsty for engaging with the outside world to understand it. But they do it differently.

*Se:* is interested in tangible reality. It is called sensation because it is interested in things that can't be dennied, things that are verifyable. When something (a sound, a voice, a light, a book, a person, etc.) catches *Se* attention, the *Se* feels a compulsion to know *What it is*:
_*"What is that sound? Who is there? Is that a car? What is the title of the book? What is that person doing? Is that a person screaming? Let me see that! What is that on her hand?"*_
So, *Se* in very in touch with what is in front of it. Where you are, what are you wearing, etc. These are all *Se* questions. Very aware of the present moment.*Se* seeks to be informed about present happenings, events, etc. *Se* doms can look like a vigilant. Always aware of what is happening. It is an exploratory function.
If you use Se you also use Ni. *Se* is engaged "following" in the tangible things that stimulates it, that the persons looses the sense of direction. Kind of like, I don't know where I am going, I am just going. So it represses *Ni* wich is an awereness of future implications.

*Ne:* is also an exploratory function but it's way of understanding the world is different. Because it is an intuitive function it wants to understand what is "behind the courtain", not the courtain itself (like *Se*). *Ne*, is asking the world *"What if...?*. So, as a perception, it tells the person what something *"Probably is"*. It feels like a bet. The person is not sure but feels a drive to confirm if the hunch/bet was right. *Ne* users are constantly making associations and seeing interconnections between things in the outside world. So with whatever catches their attention their conscious thoughts will be more something like this:
*"What if this is related to that? Perhaps he is doing this because of that. Perhaps this sound of a person screaming is because this street is dangerous. I bet he is wearing a red t-shirt because of that movie he was talking about where the main character uses a red t-shirt too. What if I try this thing, what would happen....*." So *Ne* doms are constantly having hunches/guesses and cheking if their guesses were right. It's the type of intuition every person has to use if the person is locked in an unknown room and doesn't know how to get out. The person has to make a "bet" and explore different ways to try to understand how to open the door. It requires the person to interact with the door.
If you use Ne you also use Si. *Ne* people are so engaged on trying and following the new promissing possibilities and conections between things that the person looses the awareness of how did the person got there. "Where did I come from? What was I supposed to be doing?". Because *Ne* represses *Si* wich is an awareness of what "was".

What feels more conscious, most of the time, is what tells you your type.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

@Guajiro: This is where I tend to find it hard, because it's a bit of both for me, and I feel a fairly even pull from both, I supose because their in the middle. I definitely love playing with and experimenting with things in my head. It can be sensing based, I love cooking, and springboard from recipes, or create my own based off what I think will taste well together, which I do by remember how an ingredient tasted, if I haven't tried it, I need to ether try it or have a detailed description of it's flavor, I can't tell if that Se or Ne. 

I tend to fall into my head in fantasy a lot, the fantasy can be wildly varied depending on my mood. It can be about fictional characters, usually those fantasies revolve around the characters being hurt (emotionally or physically, depending I what I feel an emotional need for at the time.), and then comforted. But it can be interactions between friends and stuff too. I also tend to have more everyday or fantasies of the characters being like pop stars or magical, but gender flipped, which started after seeing a gender flipped illustration of two characters from the anime The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (which I haven't even watched), when it got me realizing it was fun to gender flip a male character I liked, because I could relate better in some fantasies to them, because I'm a female myself. Plus it was just fun to see interpretations of like alternate forms. It's fun exploring an alternate universe, even if I don't believe they exist. I can really zone when I'm in fantasy mode. I've been known to ignore basic needs if I'm doing something more interesting, and I don't want to interrupt, like sleeping and eating, I'm often aware of the need, but simply put it off, but if engrossed enough, sometimes I simply don't notice till I've finished or stepped back from what I was working on. 

But then I also tend to notice sounds, lights, moment, smells, ect, which seem more sensing. Am, semi aware of my immediate environment, but may or may not remember it later, depending how there I really was. Tend to remember tastes, light cast, visual/emotional (especially the visual) atmosphere, sounds, objects the resonate to me, and will notice if something I see all the time has been moved.

I know there is more, but that's all that I can think of for now.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Oh, yes, I find it hard to make decisions too, unless what I want is really clear to me, both due anxiety, and often having too many options. I find it easier to make decisions when I've got fewer options, and even that can still be hard.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Persona Maiden said:


> @Guajiro: This is where I tend to find it hard, because it's a bit of both for me, and I feel a fairly even pull from both, I supose because their in the middle. I definitely love playing with and experimenting with things in my head. It can be sensing based, I love cooking, and springboard from recipes, or create my own based off what I think will taste well together, which I do by remember how an ingredient tasted, if I haven't tried it, I need to ether try it or have a detailed description of it's flavor, I can't tell if that Se or Ne.
> 
> I tend to fall into my head in fantasy a lot, the fantasy can be wildly varied depending on my mood. It can be about fictional characters, usually those fantasies revolve around the characters being hurt (emotionally or physically, depending I what I feel an emotional need for at the time.), and then comforted. But it can be interactions between friends and stuff too. I also tend to have more everyday or fantasies of the characters being like pop stars or magical, but gender flipped, which started after seeing a gender flipped illustration of two characters from the anime The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (which I haven't even watched), when it got me realizing it was fun to gender flip a male character I liked, because I could relate better in some fantasies to them, because I'm a female myself. Plus it was just fun to see interpretations of like alternate forms. It's fun exploring an alternate universe, even if I don't believe they exist. I can really zone when I'm in fantasy mode. I've been known to ignore basic needs if I'm doing something more interesting, and I don't want to interrupt, like sleeping and eating, I'm often aware of the need, but simply put it off, but if engrossed enough, sometimes I simply don't notice till I've finished or stepped back from what I was working on.
> 
> ...


(The "characters being hurt and conforted" was so cute!) h:

I could tell you you sound INFP to me because I know a lot, but I only know one person I suspect might be ISFP (and I am not even sure). But I don't like to tell people what they are because I think that is a question you must answer.
*Ne* has awareness of tangible things too. But when it is active, the person is more interested in thinking about possibilities related to the voice, the sound, the book, the movie, the food, etc. While *Se* would be more interested in going after the sound of a strage voice to see who that voice belongs to. *Ne* could go after the voice thinking "I bet this is not a real voice and it is a voice my brother recorded to make me belive someone is calling me." (extreme example) Both are agknowleging the voice.

As an *Si* inferior my biggest problem is routine, habbits. I tend to loose sense of time, I forget what I was supposed to do, I loose objects, I forget where my wallet is in my own house, I forget it is time to eat, I never know people's birthday, one time I only remembered my birthday on my birthday. My sister is INFP, she is way more responsable then me. But she has this side of not following the clock, eating at irregular hours, hating routine....


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> (The "characters being hurt and conforted" was so cute!) h:
> 
> I could tell you you sound INFP to me because I know a lot, but I only know one person I suspect might be ISFP (and I am not even sure). But I don't like to tell people what they are because I think that is a question you must answer.
> *Ne* has awareness of tangible things too. But when it is active, the person is more interested in thinking about possibilities related to the voice, the sound, the book, the movie, the food, etc. While *Se* would be more interested in going after the sound of a strage voice to see who that voice belongs to. *Ne* could go after the voice thinking "I bet this is not a real voice and it is a voice my brother recorded to make me belive someone is calling me." (extreme example) Both are agknowleging the voice.
> ...


I had actually had been on the INFP track myself, but I had 2 people tell me S, one stating ISFP specifically, so I started to wonder if I was seeing myself right, especially not knowing the S functions well, so I started to try and introspect more, only to become more confused, when I felt a fairly even pull from S/N. 

I tend to not be pretty motivated to do anything, even if I really want to do something, when the time comes to do it, I have to make myself. I usually don't regret doing it, but I still have to force myself into it. I tend to spend most of my time at home, on the couch, ether gaming, fantasizing, listing to music (where I may ether be fantasizing while listening, or singing along.), or reading about whatever has my interest at the time, I don't leave the house much. I had more of a drive before anxiety was an issue, but even then, it was only to things that interested me, and still not the strongest.

I have a love/hate relationship with routines. Part of me wants them, but I also get bored/fall out of them easy. 

I don't usually lose things directly around my area, but anything not in my main hangout area, I can lose track of. Though my ENTP sibling does this more, even losing things when wearing them. XD


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Persona Maiden said:


> I had actually had been on the INFP track myself, but I had 2 people tell me S, one stating ISFP specifically, so I started to wonder if I was seeing myself right, especially not knowing the S functions well, so I started to try and introspect more, only to become more confused, when I felt a fairly even pull from S/N.
> 
> I tend to not be pretty motivated to do anything, even if I really want to do something, when the time comes to do it, I have to make myself. I usually don't regret doing it, but I still have to force myself into it. I tend to spend most of my time at home, on the couch, ether gaming, fantasizing, listing to music (where I may ether be fantasizing while listening, or singing along.), or reading about whatever has my interest at the time, I don't leave the house much. I had more of a drive before anxiety was an issue, but even then, it was only to things that interested me, and still not the strongest.
> 
> ...


And when you spent a lot of time alone and you start becoming more depressed or anxious... do you tend to replay things that happened in your head, or do you tend to start imagining how things could be different than what they rare?


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> And when you spent a lot of time alone and you start becoming more depressed or anxious... do you tend to replay things that happened in your head, or do you tend to start imagining how things could be different than what they rare?


Well, I have two others in the house, so it's rare I'm totally alone, I don't really get depressed very much, anxiety, well it depends, usually I'm just trying to find a way out of whatever is making me anxious. 

I tend to replay things that happened fairly often, but not like all the time though, just kind of randomly whenever something makes me think of it, but it doesn't really connect to my anxiety though. I occasionally think of how things could be different, but like that's kind of rare, because I'm usually more focused on the moment. I mean I do sometimes wonder what things might be like in the future if like, I got married, won the lottery, or things like that, It's more just fantasizing like though, like a what if kind of. I usually think of that more in the realm of fantasy rather then thinking how things could be different, but they are kind of the same perhaps? Not sure though.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Do you find theories about the universe interesting or boring? Do you like to talk about other planets and if there is life on other planets or how did the universe evolved? Or this type of topic is borring to you?


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I would say theories are actually quite interesting, though theories of the universe themselves probably not as much, just because of my own set beliefs on it. But I quite enjoy theoretical and philosophical stuff in a lot of topics. I really love following game theory for an example, that has various theories of video game worlds.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I think with all the input from others, the helpful info people have messaged me, and self refection, I've come to the conclusion, as sure as I can be in such a system, that I'm INFP. Of course if anyone ever wants to add observations they've see on my type/enneagram/socionics/etc. they are still welcome to do so here.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Persona Maiden said:


> I think with all the input from others, the helpful info people have messaged me, and self refection, I've come to the conclusion, as sure as I can be in such a system, that I'm INFP. Of course if anyone ever wants to add observations they've see on my type/enneagram/socionics/etc. they are still welcome to do so here.


I am glad we were able to help, @Persona Maiden
I asked you above if you like talking about planets and the universe because I have noticed that people who use Ne are more confortable talking about these topics that require imagining things beyond what you see, and people that use Se are not as confortable with talking about things that are so out of our reach. This is just a general thing I noticed. It doesn't mean you can't use Ne and dislike talking about the universe, or use Se and enjoy talking about the planets.

What made you stick with the INFP instead of the ISFP?


----------

